# Latest Mods...



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I can't help myself, I have to show off my latest mods to somebody, so I may as well subject you all to it (Why do we always hurt the ones we love?)... shy

New Tires and Wheels
225/75-R15 'D' rated steel belted radial Super Trail ST Radials (Les Schwab) on 15"x7" Ultra Type 62 alloy wheels.

I don't have a lot of miles on them yet, but the trailer does seem to roll easier, and has a more solid feel. Maybe the MPG will even go up (wishful thinking, I know).









OEM:







and the updated setup:









And most importantly, displaying Outbacker Loyalty!

Front:








and rear:









Now all we need is to hit the road!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dsymington (Jul 15, 2005)

PDX Doug

Where did you get the wheels and did you have to flip the axles to go to 15 inch tires?

D Symington


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Big Dog! $$$$

Looks Killer.

I priced from Northern at about $840 for wheels, lugs, and radial tires


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

SWEET


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice wheels and rims
I would like to do something like.
But I don't think DW will go for it.









Don


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

So if I brought my tt to Beaverton, will you do the same to mine?

They look great.

Toolman


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

WOW
What a super custom look!!!
I want-I want-I want!!!









Walter


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Very nice, Doug!  Definitely on my dream list.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

looking good









darrel


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ah shucks!

dsymington: The wheels came ffom Les Schwab (along with the tires), our Northwest tire super store. At this point I have not 'flipped' the axles. I am hoping to avoid that, but we will just have to see how it works out as is.

kjdj: I guess we got lucky, we came in a couple of hundred less. But then we have no sales tax in Oregon, so maybe that is the difference.









toolman: Bring it on!







, I'll keep my eyes open for a new F-650!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sweeeeeeet









Love the rims. It sure make the TT look alot more expensive.

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Did you get Les Schwab to buy your used wheels and tires and did you get a matching spare???

Looks nice.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Andy,

Unfortunately, Les would not take the old tires/wheels on trade








I guess I will try to unload them on E-Bay or Craigslist.

My initial plan was to do all five, but the guys at Les Schwab talked me out of it. Since the wheels are all independant of each other, and free wheeling, they did not feel it would be a problem.

I always have the feeling that when a salesman is trying to 'sell me down', to encourage me to give him less money than I wanted to, their advise is probably pretty sound.

Thanks for the P.M. I have not had a chance to get underneath yet and see what kind of space I have between the springs and the stops, but I will soon.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to the group with custom wheels on the Outback









John


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah...polished aluminum. Pretty sweet.

Randy


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Doug, those rims look awesome. Great job !!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> 225/75-R15 'D' rated steel belted radial Super Trail ST Radials (Les Schwab)


Doug,

Why would you want Les Schwab? I would have thought More Schwab would have been better.









Just kidding, they really look N-I-C-E.

Mark


----------

